# Mecanizar la ferrita



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2015)

Estoy elucubrando como hacer un sensor de corriente continua.
Pensaba poner un núcleo toroidal abrazando el cable y en una ranura un sensor hall. Tampoco es para que me den el premio novel; en la página de Allegro es lo que recomiendan.
La pregunta del millón es, ¿que tal se deja mecanizar la ferrita?
Pensaba comprar un núcleo toroidal y hacerle una ranura con un disco abrasivo de la 'dremel' como de 1,5mm o menos y ahí poner el sensor.
Me da mi que la ferrita tiene que ser terroríficamente mala para hacer eso; tremendamente dura y frágil.

Es por no liarme a comprar chapas de hierro dulce, hacer 'arandelas' y cortarlas.

¿Alguien ha intentado algo de este tipo? ¿O cortar barras de ferrita o algo así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

Se amola bien la ferrita , con paciencia


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2015)

Pues me das una alegría. Lo intentaré:
Sujetaré el núcleo a un tornillo de banco con alguna goma tipo cámara vieja de bici y con paciencia, "a la marcha" y un disco de metal lo intentaré.
Ya os contaré como va.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 18, 2015)

Cuidado con los ojos cuando se parta el disco de la dremel y salgan volando los pedazos.

Una pregunta, porque no usar un núcleo toroidal abierto??


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2015)

[emoji38] no pasa nada, tengo ojos de sobra. Llevaré cuidado.
Si, había pensado en usar los que vienen en dos mitades pero entonces tengo que calzar el otro lado o rebajarlo igualmente.
La verdad no tengo claro como irá. Os lo contaré (si sobrevivo) [emoji38]


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2015)

Si utilzas protección ocular y mejor facial, seguro sobreviviras..... hay que inculcar el hábito de utilizar los elementos de seguridad, ayer un conocido, por no ponerse los zapatos de seguridad, total era poco lo que habia que hacer, la cuestión que se le resbalo lo que estaba levantando y hoy esta que no sabe si pierde o no un dedo del pie, si se hubiea puesto los zapatos de seguridad no habria pasado nada....


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 18, 2015)

algo parecido a esto... no lo he probado todavia


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2015)

Ya, pensaba llevar cuidado.
Los discos de corte tipo radial me ponen especialmente nervioso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Los discos de corte tipo radial me ponen especialmente nervioso.


Es que tenes que usar los discos de corte con base de fibra de vidrio. Es facil reconocerlos por que los discos son mas grandes y veras un reticulado en la superficie dado por los hilos de fibra de vidrio que les dan gran resistencia. Duran una eternidad y es - en mi experiencia -imposible partirlos.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 18, 2015)

Podes cortarla sin problemas es verdad, incluso emparejar el corte con lija, y bien con un disco tipo flap , (que es de lijas)
Cuando el disco esta girando a las revoluciones normal de funcionamiento adquiere una resistencia enorme, con un simple protector ocular o anteojos comunes estas protegido, el problema no es el disco (si puede cortar acero!!!!! ) sino los fragmentos del material que estas cortando, las cerámicas mas que nada te conviene si usas Dremel, usarlo al máximo de rpm así se despiden fragmentos mas pequeños aun, existen discos de hierro, recomendados para cortar porcelana, cerámica y hormigón pero nunca los probé en ferritas ya que un disco abrasivo común funciona bien...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que tenes que usar los discos de corte con base de fibra de vidrio. Es facil reconocerlos por que los discos son mas grandes y veras un reticulado en la superficie dado por los hilos de fibra de vidrio que les dan gran resistencia. Duran una eternidad y es - en mi experiencia -imposible partirlos.


He partido alguno de radial de los grandes de ∅250(o así) por un enganchón y da bastante yuyu cuando pasa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> He partido alguno de radial de los grandes de ∅250(o así) por un enganchón y da bastante yuyu cuando pasa.


Pero no lo vas a cortar con un Dremel  ???
Los que digo son discos de 30 mm o por ahí... del tipo de estos:


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2015)

Ya, ya. Lo digo como anécdota de discos irrompibles que se han roto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2015)

A mi me estalló una piedra esmeril de amoladora de banco de unos 30 cm de diámetro y 12 mm de espesor afilada en cuña  , si bién la amoladora tenía  banda de protección y yo usaba lentes , un pedazo me pegó en el mentón y me sentó de 09t semi nockeado .

Lo bueno es que el mentón :


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya, ya. Lo digo como anécdota de discos irrompibles que se han roto.


Y... cada herramienta tiene una técnica propia que hay que conocer y respetar. Estos discos no se rompen fácilmente (ni difícilmente tampoco jajaja), pero si usás mal la herramienta o cortas con el disco en ángulo haciendo fuerza es probable que vuele al diablo y le dé a alguien.... pero la culpa no es del disco...


----------



## seaarg (Ago 20, 2015)

Scooter, depende de tu necesidad, podrias simplemente darle 1 o 2 vueltas al cable sobre el sensor hall.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2015)

No es viable: El cable es como el dedo pulgar de gordo. El sensor hall es como media TO92.



Bueno. Pues ha sido más difícil contarlo que hacerlo.
Dejando el disco 'a su marcha' sin forzar en un momento hecho.
Hace pocas chispas, sólo polvillo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2015)

Pues funciona. Ahora tengo que comprar un sensor analógico.
 El que tengo es digital con histéresis , se activa con 24A y se desactiva con 8A.
Espero que sea un poco más sensible que este, aunque este como está ya sería útil. Además se detecta el sentido de la corriente ya que el sensor va en un sentido y no va en en otro, lo mismo que con los imanes.


----------



## eL1ct (Ago 21, 2015)

Yo compre estos: AH3503 (aunque esta "discontinued" te recomiendan mas bien estos A1301 & A1302) Tenia intencion de hacer algo parecido a lo que estas haciendo, pero entre otras cosas deje esto aparcado.

Asi que, va bien? Por cierto, que nucleo estas usando? aunque una vez que pongas airgap no importa mucho, supongo... 

Entre lo que tenia pensado, puedo decirte que; segun entiendo es mejor que sea ferrita y no "iron powder" (o polvo de hierro que diga) y que el airgap sea lo mas homogeneo posible... lo siguente pues a calibrar el sensor, y eso.

Aqui hay un application note de Allegro para descargar


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2015)

El núcleo es uno reciclado de una fuente de alimentación.
No tengo ni idea de que tipo es. Haré pruebas con varios.
Las notas de aplicación de Allegro las he visto, pero luego viene que componentes se llegan a encontrar y a que precio.
El sensor que tengo está discontinued también. Es uno comprado en dx.con por poco más de un euro.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2015)

Hay noticias:
He recibido los sensores analógicos de Allegro El A1301 y 1302 y funciona.
Tiene una precisión razonable, del orden de 100mA que es mas de lo que necesito.
Solo hay un problema. Parece que la ferrita tiene mucha histéresis magnética o que al menos el núcleo que estoy usando parece tener una memoria importante sobre todo  "hacia un lado".
¿Que hago?

Pruebo con un núcleo nuevo y no usado anteriormente
Pruebo con otro material
Compro una pinza amperimétrica de CC 
Intento crear un algoritmo que corrija ese offset, posible pero lioso porque va cambiando según se use
Me pongo a llorar
Llamo a un electrónico


----------



## eL1ct (Sep 5, 2015)

Lo de que este usado no creo que afecte... Quiza el nucleo que tienes es de polvo de hierro, creo que la ferrita tiene menos histeresis... puedes probar con otro nucleo.

Porsupuesto siempre te queda la opcion de comprar aparatos comerciales, entiendo que los de la marca LEM son muy buenos; te recomendaria el LA 55-P 
Si quieres algo mas "integrado" tambien puedes usar algo como el ACS712


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2015)

Es posible que el nucleo sea de polvo de hierro. Es reciclado y no se de que tipo es.
Voy a probar con núcleos nuevos que he comprado.

Lo de comprar una pinza no es viable, lo dije de broma como llorar; la idea es poner estos medidores en cada circuito y núcleo + sensor cuesta como 2€ y cualquier pinza de continúa fácilmente cuesta cien veces más.


----------



## eL1ct (Sep 6, 2015)

Bueno el ACS712 lo podrias comprar en eBay por unos 3€ la cuestion es que no se si te serviria, ya que tiene una resistencia interna de 1.2mΩ, esta diseñado para un maximo de 30A...

Por otra parte ahora que me fijo, parece que algunos sensores no detectan exactamente igual la densidad de flujo positivo y negativo (la imagen corresponde al AH3503)


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2015)

Si, los circuitos de ese tipo los conozco aunque no ese en concreto. Tengo un par de Allegro para hacer pruebas.
Tengo que medir 200A con picos de 250 y puede que más. Cortar cables y empalmar para que pasen por el medidor no me apetece mucho, son como de 35mm² o así.
No hace falta demasiada precisión,  voy a probar con un núcleo nuevo a ver que pasa. Supongo que mejorará.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, los circuitos de ese tipo los conozco aunque no ese en concreto. Tengo un par de Allegro para hacer pruebas.
> Tengo que medir 200A con picos de 250 y puede que más. Cortar cables y empalmar para que pasen por el medidor no me apetece mucho, son como de 35mm² o así.
> No hace falta demasiada precisión,  voy a probar con un núcleo nuevo a ver que pasa. Supongo que mejorará.



Yo diría unos 75mm² 

¿ Esto que estas haciendo, es para una prueba o algo que vas a hacer frecuentemente. ?

¿ Pensaste en medir caída de tensión sobre el propio cable para calcular la corriente ?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2015)

Es pseudocomercial. De momento la cosa va bastante informal pero podría ser que fuese en serio.
Si, medir la tensión funcionaría; caen no pocos voltios, pero la instalación sería compleja. Si se pone una "abrazadera que mide" en un punto del cable es más sencillo y está más localizado. Además en cada caso puede que los cables sean distintos y habría que calibrar.
Sólo midiendo la tensión en bornes de las baterías fluctúa más de 10V entre el reposo y el consumo...
Si por poco más de 2€ se tiene un sensor más "científico" creo que es más conveniente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2015)

Más novedades. El núcleo que he usado claramente NO es de ferrita. He intentado cortar uno nuevo que he comprado que si que lo es y es duro como el diamante. El otro era mantequilla en comparación.
Lo acabaré de cortar pero tardaré bastante.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 6, 2015)

Si usas discos abrasivos vienen de distinto diámetro, hay uno de corte de 1mm tal vez corte mas rápido, si tenes un disco de "vidia" continuo, que se usa para cerámicos o porcelanatos podrías probar...


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 7, 2015)

Yo he cortado ferrites pero con disco de diamante y agua . Se cortan como crema. Los de widia tienen dientes y aún con agua, rompen la ferrita.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2015)

Foto de familia; los núcleos y el sensor.
El amarillo;mantequilla. El Negro; diamante.
Los he cortado con discos de dremel para metal. No quería usar una radial de tamaño natural porque quería ajustar el entrehierro para que encajase el sensor lo más posible .
Como se puede ver se me ha desportillado.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 7, 2015)

Tendrías que usar un disco de carburo de silicio, carburo de tungsteno, o diamantado.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 7, 2015)

El truco mas viejo para mecanizar una de estas es disco de diamante:







http://softsolder.com/2013/01/21/slitting-a-ferrite-toroid/

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2015)

Voto por un disco de diamante especial para cortar porcelanatos , que es mas fuerte.

Y sinó (20 Obamas): 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-576848855-dremel-disco-corte-diamante-ez545-speed-ezlock-diamantado-_JM_


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2015)

Probaré con otros discos que tengo pero me parece que la solución va a ser comprar núcleos partidos. Son las caros pero dan menos trabajo.
Para hacer un prototipo vale, pero si luego va a ser una serie, no es cosa de jugarse los dedos en cada corte.
Tengo un disco diamantado de esos, voy a probarlo a ver si es de diamante o de cristales de caramelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2015)

Para las amoladoras de mano tenés el que te recomendé en el mensaje anterior , que son de 4 1/2" y hay de 2 o de 3 mm de espesor , *los mejores* son para cortar porcellanato que tienen mas densidad de diamantes , pero cuidado porque veo demasiada diferencia de precio , supongo que un precio razonable será de 10 Euros :

2,5 Euros  :loco: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-576316567-disco-diamantado-para-porcelanato-tyrolit-115-continuo-_JM_

11 Euros _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-572386812-disco-diamantado-aliafor-sm-115-mm-porcelanato-_JM_

Fijate la diferencia en le distribución de los diamantes


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2015)

Necesito un entrehierro de 1,2mm así que el disco ha de ser menor porque con el cabeceo ya sale mas grande el corte.

Me parece que voy a ir a lo seguro y los compraré en dos mitades. El núcleo entero sale por 0,80€ y partido por 3 o 4. Es mucha diferencia en esa pieza pero en el conjunto no se va a notar. Además facilitará la instalación ya que se puede poner sin desconectar el cable; se abre la abrazadera y se pone el cable dentro. Las horas de instalación también valen dinero y no poco.

Al otro lado del núcleo igual pongo una chapita de hierro del espesor adecuado para que asienten las dos mitades o bien pongo otro sensor idéntico y así tengo dos medidas para comparar.


Estos son los que he intentado cortar: https://es.rs-online.com/web/p/anil...22677633D4E4F4E45267573743D3831312D3930353426 0.472€ la pieza + IVA + transporte
Algo así: http://es.rs-online.com/web/p/anillos-de-ferrita/2606559/ Sale ciertamente mas caro;3.85€ + IVA + Transporte, pero creo que es asumible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2015)

No se por que se me ocurrió un nucleo de Flyback


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 8, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Necesito un entrehierro de 1,2mm así que el disco ha de ser menor porque con el cabeceo ya sale mas grande el corte.
> 
> Me parece que voy a ir a lo seguro y los compraré en dos mitades. El núcleo entero sale por 0,80€ y partido por 3 o 4. Es mucha diferencia en esa pieza pero en el conjunto no se va a notar. Además facilitará la instalación ya que se puede poner sin desconectar el cable; se abre la abrazadera y se pone el cable dentro. Las horas de instalación también valen dinero y no poco.
> 
> ...




Si consigues un disco diamantado, o de los materiales nombrados, y a un precio razonable, verás que no cuesta nada hacer ese corte.

Sucede que la ferrita, *debe tomarse como una cerámica,* y los dicos que estás usando son para metal, entonces el corte lo haces por fuerza bruta, y no por filo.

Con el disco correcto, no tendrás ningún problema.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se por que se me ocurrió un nucleo de Flyback


¿Como son los núcleos de flyback?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Como son los núcleos de flyback?













​

http://www.magnet-tech.com/core/MnZn/mnzn_power_ferrite/uyf.htm


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2015)

Mmmm, no se. A ojo me gusta más toroidal.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 9, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Necesito un entrehierro de 1,2mm así que el disco ha de ser menor porque con el cabeceo ya sale mas grande el corte.
> 
> Me parece que voy a ir a lo seguro y los compraré en dos mitades. El núcleo entero sale por 0,80€ y partido por 3 o 4. Es mucha diferencia en esa pieza pero en el conjunto no se va a notar. Además facilitará la instalación ya que se puede poner sin desconectar el cable; se abre la abrazadera y se pone el cable dentro. Las horas de instalación también valen dinero y no poco.
> 
> ...



Si es mucho mas viable con 2 dual ferrite o mitades con una abrazadera quedaria así:


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Efectivamente con la herramienta adecuada, se corta en un 'pis pas'.
Disco de corte del Lidl que viene en una caja de accesorios por dos duros. Lo ha cortado en 30" escasos.

No es como la mantequilla pero casi casi.
Con este disco estoy en la duda de si comprarlos partidos o no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

? Y quien te quita el entretenimiento  ¿

Por eso te decíamos del diamante , es como cortar queso 

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/A-C2-...rent-AC-50A-500A-DC-4V-output/1077900195.html


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Con el disco de cartulina era mas entretenido, daba para un mes. 
No es como el queso, es como si fuese de chapa de hierro "normal" mas o menos. Pero es totalmente aceptable el trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Ya te veo haciendo estatuillas de ferrita


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 10, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Efectivamente con la herramienta adecuada, se corta en un 'pis pas'.
> Disco de corte del Lidl que viene en una caja de accesorios por dos duros. Lo ha cortado en 30" escasos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134442
> No es como la mantequilla pero casi casi.
> Con este disco estoy en la duda de si 1)comprarlos partidos o 2) no.



Opción 2
Dudo que puedas conseguirlos a la medida justa, cosa que con el disco adecuado, conseguirás facilmente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Como son dos mitades, la medida justa es lo que yo ponga ahí en medio...

Bueno al lío. He hecho pruebas con el nucleo de ferrita.
El magnetismo del núcleo desaparece, si mide 0 sin núcleo, sigue midiendo 0 al poner el núcleo.
La sensibilidad aumenta notablemente, como 2,1 veces la del otro núcleo. Tanto es así que igual pongo el otro sensor mas "sordo" porque con este solo llego a 168A o así y me vendría bien pasar de los 250A
Para eso tengo el sensor mas insensible el A1302 si no me equivoco. Tengo cinco y cinco así que es cuestión de probar con uno y otro.
Otra opción es hacer el entrehierro mas grande, o poner el núcleo partido que al tener dos entrehierros...

Seguiré haciendo pruebas.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ? Y quien te quita el entretenimiento  ¿
> 
> Por eso te decíamos del diamante , es como cortar queso
> 
> http://es.aliexpress.com/item/A-C2-...rent-AC-50A-500A-DC-4V-output/1077900195.html



¡¡Ladrones!! 40€ de envío...

A mi me sale la fiesta por unos 2€, puede que 3. Frente a 60, de momento voy ganando.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2015)

Bueno, pues con el A1302 va de cine*.
*De cine en lo que da mi fuente, tengo suficiente precisión y llego mas o menos a ±255A si es que todo va linealmente.
Si puedo mañana lo pruebo en su sitio; una fuente de 2A vale de orientación pero es "un chiste" comparado con la realidad y como siempre les digo a los demás, hoy me lo digo a mi mismo:
_"luego llega la realidad y lo fastidia todo"_


----------

